# Saubere unmergen von KDE!

## Flasher

Hallo,

nach einem zweitätigen Test von Kde, habe ich es nun endlich aufgegeben mit diesem Desktop Frieden zu schließen  :Wink: 

Habe mich nun wieder auf den etwas vertrauteren xfce4 zurückgezogen!

Das unmergen von kde-base kde-i18m kdenetwork und kdeadmin hat allerdings nicht so geklappt wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

unter /usr/kde befinden sich noch immer sehr sehr viele files.

Ich setze bis jetzt allerdings keine kde Anwendung mehr ein, die irgendwelche files von KDE benötigen würde. Bei krusader bin ich mir allerdings jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob er mehr als die qt Bibliothek benötigt.

Ich habe schon mit dem cruft Script geprüft. Dieser listet mir auch teilweise die files in /usr/kde/ auf.

Kann ich den Ordner /usr/kde einfach entfernen?

Danke für eure Antworten!

Gruß,

Flasher

----------

## pir187

servus,

eine eindeutige antwort kann ich dir nicht geben. ich würde das verzeichnis aber zum test mal umbenennen und dann schauen, ob es apps gibt, die meckern.

wenn alles soweit gut geht, kannst du den ordner ja immer noch löschen... so würde ich es machen (gehe da lieber auf sicherheit).

mfg, pir187

----------

## limes

Hast du eventuell noch störende use-flags wie kde & arts gesetzt?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

also beim krusader in den ebuilds stehen mehr dependencies drin als nur qt..

was sagt dir denn emerge -p depclean?

ansonsten kannst es ja noch manuell dir anschauen wo die files in /usr/kde hingehören (mittels qpkg)

----------

## Flasher

Vielen Danke für eure Antworten!  :Very Happy: 

Ich werde morgen eure Tips alle ausprobieren!

Gute Nacht

Flasher

----------

## Lenz

Krusader ist auf jedenfall eine KDE-App und braucht deshalb kdelibs und qt.

-- Lenz

----------

